# New 330ci SMG with buzzing noise



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

I traded in my IS300 for a 2004 330ci with SMG, Premium. While SMG is a blast, I have problems with the quality of the car. I hear two annoying noises. One is the buzzing noise when the car is in idle. The noise can get quite loud. The other noise is the static noise coming from the front speakers when the stereo is off. I just wonder if any 330 owners hear similar noises. Thanks.


----------



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

I know there is a mechanical noise when you start up the car and thats an inherit noise from SMG. I am talking about the buzzing noise coming from the engine compartment whenever the car is in idle from stop sign, traffic night etc.


----------



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

*no SMG buzzing here...*

My 03' M3 SMG II does not buzz at all/in any way. I have driven 7-8 M3's w/ SMG & none of them buzzed? I would take it to the dealer.
Good luck


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

I've had mine buzz before while sittin in line at a drive-thru. It sounded like the same buzz as at startup so I wasn't alarmed. Haven't had much good weather to drive with the windows down and music off so I can't tell you if it happens a lot.
Is the buzzing noise you have constant? if so definitely get it checked out.


----------



## 330SMG (Dec 9, 2003)

The buzzing/vibrating noise seems to be coming from the dash board area and it is constant. The dealer has replaced the instrument cluster and the noise is still there. They told me it is coming from the fuel injector and they probably cannot fix it. I sat in my friend's 330 (not SMG) and I didnt hear any noise. I am not taking about the mechanical buzzing noise when I start my car. It is a noise coming from the engine compartment. My dealer told me the noise is there because I am driving a SMG. Any advise on my next step? My car has only 600 miles on it. I have called BMWNA and they told me they havent had any noise problem from the dash board. Is noise a strong enough factor to declair the car a lemon? I can also hear static noise coming from the h/k front speakers. Thanks.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

That is ridiculous. It seems they have already made an attempt to fix it. If they refuse to fix the problem then you can apply the lemon law. Every state has different rules that apply to Lemon Law, so find out first. 

Definitely do not take no for an answer. It's a brand new car and if the humming is as loud as you say, there is something wrong. If that is a product of the SMG tranny, then that is not saying much about the technology. A few people have SMG Z4's on this board, maybe they can shine some light on this.

It seems like The HACK says this is normal for SMG cars. That is not a good sign.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

The HACK said:


> No I didn't. His description wasn't clear enough and I assume he was talking about the buzzing sound when the SMG pre-charge pump activates. Now that he clarified that it's not the pre-charge pump, it's clear he's suffering another "problem".
> 
> ALL SMG cars make that buzzing sound the pre-charge pump makes though, be it M3, Z4, or the E46.


Your response was "The buzzing noise is NORMAL. All SMG equipped cars to that."

According to my eyes you did say that. You should've been more descriptive in your response. We all know what happens when people ASSume..  
Not trying to start anything here, just clarrifying a point.

Hopefully his problem gets resolved.


----------

